# Working holiday



## rach_chris (Jun 13, 2012)

Where do people reccomend going to visit during the working holiday as me and my partner are thinking about going soon thankyou


----------



## Roll matt (Jul 29, 2012)

rach_chris said:


> Where do people reccomend going to visit during the working holiday as me and my partner are thinking about going soon thankyou


Hey hey, Im in the same boat, Just got my visa through and am planning a trip there as we speak. Thinking of going in 2 months and working/travelling over there. Maybe thinking of starting in western australia first as people seem to think that sydney is abit over rated. To be honest tho I would say to go where you will find work and sun for abit.


----------



## ozzy john (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

First thing above all is to learn the seasonal differences around the year in Australia and how they will affect your travel plans. summer in the north for example is monsoon season and brings with it flash floods, torrential rains and cyclones around the coasts! So north in the winter and south in the summer is a very general rule.

Perth and Fremantle are nice places to goto in W.A but after the main hubs it's really quite remote out there. Sydney may not be to some peoples liking but the east coast is where the action is as it is populated from the bottom nearly completely to the top. I wrote briefly in another post, if it were me (and I was starting in the summer (November - February), I would start in SA > VIC > TAS > (back to victoria via ferry) VIC > NSW > QLD. After that probably NT and WA if I wanted to do the lot.

Anyways, a flight from west coast to east is only 6 hrs and is usually a reasonable price so you could still be there in the same day if you wanted to do it some other way.

Cheers, OJ


----------

